
HTML is and always was a compilation target – can we deal with this? - ream88
https://medium.com/@codepo8/html-is-and-always-was-a-compilation-target-can-we-deal-with-this-e1a545ad276b
======
mimixco
This post isn't about HTML as a compilation target 'cause it isn't one. The OP
is arguing that HTML needs to be semantic language. There are numerous
problems with that which have been addressed by many others and are still
unsolved. Compilation isn't the solution.

